# The PokéBattlers Club



## Peegeray (Aug 15, 2008)

*The PokéBattlers Club*

if you play pokebattlers, join the club. this can be place for setting up trades, help training other people's pokemon, giving items, etc.. ((yes i'm addicted to it now D:))

members:
Peegeray
Shadowstar
ArtificialFlavour
Mercury
Abufi
Tailsy
Arylett Dawnsborough
Ruffledfeathers


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Joinage.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

May I join?

My Zangoose maxed out on Protien. :D


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Can I join?
My team: 
Mudkip(Aqua) Level 2


----------



## Abufi (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

i just started pokebattlers but um hi i'd like to join


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Umm, what about me? I posted before Abufi but I'm not on the list. Does that mean I'm not qualified enough?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Joining. :3


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*



Mercury said:


> Umm, what about me? I posted before Abufi but I'm not on the list. Does that mean I'm not qualified enough?


oh sorry i must have missed you out ): *adds*


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Ooh, my Zangoose maxed out on HP ups too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Hmm, sign me up. I just found this game recently and find it rather addicting~

Current Pokemon:
Treeko (Noah) - Level 9

Yes, traning a Grass-type is a PAIN. Geez, all the Bug and Flying-types around keep beating poor Noah's ass.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Joining. I have a L25 monferno. She's staying as a monferno. =)

Edit: Um, I think the sites down. For good. Check to see. I liked that website too.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Awwwww...D=

I was so close to going to Route 902a, too...


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

basically, on the pokezam forums some people were complaining about the new advanced accounts system, and started "flaming" kaboom (the creator of pokebattlers)
he got really mopey and acted like a big baby and closed the site down
shame, really


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Why can't they just not buy the accounts? Sure, I would of prefered banner advertisments, but it's no big deal.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

I know! I wanted my Piplup to evolve, and it was really close, too!

If they don't want the accounts, don't register, simple as that.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*



> The Secret Backup Plan was not supposed to be divulged, but due to recent events, here it is.
> Alakazam has only himself to blame when he finds out that as of now, PokéBattlers is no longer associated with PokeZam in any way. PokéBattlers is an independent society.
> *People will be pleased to know that the Great Re-opening of PokéBattlers will take place in the next week or two. It will be back, and better than before.*
> There is one simple reason for this: revenge. I want to rub Alakazam's nose in it so bad, and I'm going to make it happen with PokéBattlers.
> ...


so pokebattlers is coming back, but you have to start again.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Yay!


----------



## Mercury (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

its better than nothing!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The PokéBattlers Club*

Well, I just recently found the game, so... good! I only had a level 7 Treeko. Won't take too long to get that back.


----------

